# Die Unglaublichen 2: Geschichte wird sich um Elastigirl drehen



## Zelada (15. Juli 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die Unglaublichen 2: Geschichte wird sich um Elastigirl drehen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Die Unglaublichen 2: Geschichte wird sich um Elastigirl drehen*


----------



## Enisra (15. Juli 2017)

bin ja gespannt wie viele armen "Männerrechtler" sich da wieder aufregen müssen


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Juli 2017)

" ... wird Die Unglaublichen 2 *bereits* am 15. Juni 2018 erscheinen"

Der wer gut, 14 Jahre sind bei "Kinderfilmen" sicher kein langer Sprung, die heutigen Kinder kennen den Erstling sicher alle.


----------



## Odin333 (15. Juli 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> bin ja gespannt wie viele armen "Männerrechtler" sich da wieder aufregen müssen


Du bist zumindest der erste, der meint, eine Diskrepanz zusehen und darauf hinweist. Glückwunsch!


----------

